# Vertical Grow And Clones [Rockwool] PLEASE HELP



## thepwnman (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello there fellows

As my first post I would like to thank everyone here for all your usefull tips which have tremendously help me on my past grows. Im a first time grower in vertical, and I have a question that I hope you guys could please help me with.

I currently have mothers ready to be cloned, I also bought Ecogrowwall system panels, this are very straight forward water dripping vertical system with 5 rockwool slabs attatched, Checkout the picture ----> http://ecogrowwall.com/images/medias/35.jpg


My question is the following: Where do i place my newly unrooted clones ? 

A)Can I directly cut the clones and place them vertically on the rockwool slabs so they root there, can newly cut clones grow properly vertically?
OR
B) should I root them in the normal fashion with rockwool cubes and then somehow insert the rockwool cubes inside the vertical rockwool slabs ? (I dont have the space to clone horizontally with slabs so I would be forced to use cubes) My concern is... Once rooted can I insert a rockwool cubes inside the slab without much troubles (falling down not being able to hold the plants weight as it grows or any other issue you could think about)

C)Any other solution ?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 12, 2013)

Root em in regular smaller slabs.
The roots will secure themselves TIGHTLY into the larger blocks pretty fast.


----------



## thepwnman (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Taviddude, just to make sure I understood, I should root them in regular smaller slabs and then insert them on the system panel ? Should I have them root in normal fashion or vertically ?

Thanks again


----------



## thepwnman (Jan 13, 2013)

Bump  not clear for me yet. Please


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 13, 2013)

...high man, i've never grown in a system like that but i know that when using rockwool slabs you start your clones or seeds in starter cubes that are about 2 inchs square, ...once the clones have rooted (when you see roots poking out of the starter cubes) you insert the cube with the newly rooted clone into the slab, ...i'd expect there would be a spot for it already but if not you just cut some of the slab away to fit the starter cube in and like *Taviddude* said, they will quickly grip the slabs and be firmly rooted within a couple days.

...these are seed starts but you get the idea i hope.

  

peace, bozo


----------



## thepwnman (Jan 13, 2013)

This makes perfect sense, thanks very much for making stuff clear for me too. Arigato


----------

